# 6th Street



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes i know its early but wondering if any salmon are being caught at 6th street lately with this cooler weather?? Thanks.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sprytle said:


> Yes i know its early but wondering if any salmon are being caught at 6th street lately with this cooler weather?? Thanks.


Guy at the shop said there were ho's on Wednesday. I did not verify.


----------



## steelytroy76 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sprytle said:


> Yes i know its early but wondering if any salmon are being caught at 6th street lately with this cooler weather?? Thanks.


Hey Bob ! Get in touch with me . I have this coming weekend off work and am looking to make a fishing trip north if you are interested


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

TK81 said:


> Guy at the shop said there were ho's on Wednesday. I did not verify.


 I don't believe it.a small king maybe, but soon, maybe 2 weeks


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Heard from a couple guys there was a coho slam on GH pier this weekend, I would anticipate a blast of ho's.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

nichola8 said:


> Heard from a couple guys there was a coho slam on GH pier this weekend, I would anticipate a blast of ho's.


 I hope your right. ( the cat fish contest is over ) i'm ready for some faster fish.


----------



## JB85 (Nov 2, 2010)

I can confirm that there were a bunch of ho's in GH this weekend in the vicinity of the piers And also quite a few of the sliver fish variety that should be making their way upstream soon.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey guys, am considering making the 3 hour drive to GH on Friday. Strictly a pier fisherman (no boat). I know you can't say with certainty but if any of you has good intel from boots on the ground, do you think it would be worth the drive for pier fishing? Thanks for any info you might have!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Raylaser said:


> Hey guys, am considering making the 3 hour drive to GH on Friday. Strictly a pier fisherman (no boat). I know you can't say with certainty but if any of you has good intel from boots on the ground, do you think it would be worth the drive for pier fishing? Thanks for any info you might have!!


The wind forecast does not look the best as the water will be pretty warm.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Trout King said:


> The wind forecast does not look the best as the water will be pretty warm.


Thanks Trout, sounds like I'm better off fishing locally then. Will check for updates as the weather cools. Appreciate the quick reply!! Fish On Bro!!


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Fished downtown for two hours last night...did not see any sign of lake run fish...I floated skein and caught lots of catfish...never got a silver bite...did not see any porpoise and no one else down there hooked any either. Fished two creek mouths down stream on the way home and didn't see anything either...river temps are 74 degrees and levels are low...I guess we wait...


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update logan.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I hit a lower trib for a recon mission this a.m. and no signs yet either. Maybe next weekend?


----------



## Stash (Jul 24, 2016)

vanj85 said:


> I hit a lower trib for a recon mission this a.m. and no signs yet either. Maybe next weekend?



The rains have all been warm; hard to draw them up unless they've sped through to a cool water trib.


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

I fished 6th street twice yesterday. Caught one channel cat while swinging streamers, that was it. Did see a MASSIVE chinook in the fish ladder though, that was pretty cool.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you LL and others for the report, a little longer drive for me. I appreciate it.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

lancenelson said:


> I fished 6th street twice yesterday. Caught one channel cat while swinging streamers, that was it. Did see a MASSIVE chinook in the fish ladder though, that was pretty cool.


 G don't know what to do today(gardens in good shape):idea: ii'll go look for that MASSIVE king, thank for the update


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Should be some silver around for sure


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

Silver is there but not in great numbers yet. My buddy caught this one tonight, looked to be a few jacks being caught up near the rapids but this was the only substantial fish I witnessed being caught. Was down there for about 3 hrs swinging streamers again.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Once the temp drops they will come. Patience.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

oh yes yes,they will come....soon:2cents:


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice silver.... can't wait for the dams to start producing. Luv catching hos from my yak.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Nice silver.... can't wait for the dams to start producing. Luv catching hos from my yak.


that sounds like fun


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Especially if I get this new kayak I'm looking at


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Especially if I get this new kayak I'm looking at


I use an inflatable potion I bet a yak would be even better.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I've already got one that I fish out of, I'm looking at a s.o.t that I can also stand up in. Hope to have it soon


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

Kings from a kayak sounds fun. They give you a tour of the river?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

:shhh: Loose lips, sink ships, but u didn't here it from me,some coho's were caught up here thursday evening...Good luck go gitum.


----------



## Jeepfisherman (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Nice silver.... can't wait for the dams to start producing. Luv catching hos from my yak.


Hitting 6th tomorrow with my neighbor. Haven't fished it in 15 years. Your yak comment intrigues me... Anchorable there I assume? May be my only chance for salmon this season, so any viable method to gain some extra elbow room is definitely worth considering. Which side is an easier launch? PM welcome.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Dox811 said:


> Kings from a kayak sounds fun. They give you a tour of the river?


If they are pulling you around your drag is too tight. IMNSHO


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

fisheater said:


> If they are pulling you around your drag is too tight. IMNSHO


Ya think???? It was a joke sweetcheeks  . Unfortunately, I don't even own a kayak, and what does IMNSHO mean, I'm not young or cool enough to keep up with the lingo


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

IMNSHO 
In My Not So Humble Opinion

Good luck, FF


----------



## Jeepfisherman (Nov 19, 2015)

Hit 6th street today for a few hours at sunup. Had a few fish on, just couldn't get a hook buried. lost interest and found other water after m-80's being chucked into the fish ladder.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Who's chuckin M80's into the fish ladder????


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeepfisherman said:


> Hit 6th street today for a few hours at sunup. Had a few fish on, just couldn't get a hook buried. lost interest and found other water after m-80's being chucked into the fish ladder.


ARE YOU SERIOUS, SOMEONE WAS ACTUALLY DOING THAT?!?!?!?!?! rotest_e


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

I sure hope you or someone that was down there called that in. That's a azz whoopin offense!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

lancenelson said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS, SOMEONE WAS ACTUALLY DOING THAT?!?!?!?!?! rotest_e


 Da,,, that's been going on from the beginning ,started about a week after the ladder was build, some people didn't like the idea that the fish could get upstream so fast.


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

riverbob said:


> Da,,, that's been going on from the beginning ,started about a week after the ladder was build, some people didn't like the idea that the fish could get upstream so fast.


What the hell is wrong with people? I love catching salmon and steel, but these fish really bring out the worst people. Absolutely no respect for the fish.


----------



## Stash (Jul 24, 2016)

Sure why not, first rearrange the GD rocks so you don't snag up, and there's no place for the fish to hold; next be pissed that they shoot right through. Lol


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Sprytle said:


> Who's chuckin M80's into the fish ladder????


What!!!!!!!!! Really!!!!!!! I would drive the 240 miles to get there just so I could throw him in the river.


----------

